# Salisbury Photos



## Gary in VA (May 3, 2007)

What a Pair!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 3, 2007)

I'm sorry...but the overalls look...uh...uh...


----------



## Gary in VA (May 3, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> and you two look any better?  what's bill doing, rubbing your back???



Hey.. he's patting me on the back for those wonderful ribs!... 

You want an autograph?   that photo could be worth something one day!


----------



## Gary in VA (May 3, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":1wprq08z]I'm sorry...but the overalls look...uh...uh...


yea, the overall's and gary's chicken legs... or should we call them turkey legs?   [/quote:1wprq08z]

Hey... this thread was hijacked to make fun of the new guys... Lets keep things on track here!!!


----------



## Diva Q (May 3, 2007)

great pics


----------



## Rich Decker (May 3, 2007)

brian j said:
			
		

> and you two look any better?  what's bill doing, rubbing your back???



I think in the next couple frames you'd see a reach-around!!!


----------

